# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  THE RESERVE Russell Banks

## phil62

A really good psychological mystery/thriller and social commentary that takes place in the Adirondacks on the cusp of WWII. 

A winning first book on this trip.

----------


## andynap

Looks good. Part of my upgrade from Apple to the 4G, unknown to me, was iBooks.  But the type is large enough for me to read. The Lion is $12.95- can't beat that.

----------


## phil62

Wow-a good deal. The best I could do on DeMille's latest was $15.47.

----------


## JEK

> Looks good. Part of my upgrade from Apple to the 4G, unknown to me, was iBooks.  But the type is large enough for me to read. The Lion is $12.95- can't beat that.



Welcome to the world of the 4G iPhone!

----------


## andynap

BTW you can multi-task while playing iTunes

----------


## JEK

Always could with iTunes. I'm surprised you gave up your Blackberry for the iPhone. Welcome!

----------


## andynap

> Always could with iTunes. I'm surprised you gave up your Blackberry for the iPhone. Welcome!



Silly - I have the iTouch

----------


## JEK

You said you had the 4G?

----------


## JEK

Oh , you meant iOS 4. Big difference. You'll pick this newfangled lingo up one of these days :)

----------


## andynap

Good- it really doesn't matter. As long as it works.  :)

----------


## Dennis

> Wow-a good deal. The best I could do on DeMille's latest was $15.47.



I was disappointed with the second half of the Lion.

Could have been better.

----------


## phil62

I will read it anyhow to support the local Long Island authors.

----------


## Dennis

Fresh and local.

That's what it's all about!

----------


## MIke R

> Fresh and local.
> 
> That's what it's all about!




baby steps......one small step at a time

----------

